# Another apple/deer question



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if some folks here wouldn't mind giving me their opinion. What would you call a pup like my kira who seems to me to be an apple head because her head is round and domed but her other fearures seem to me to be deer like. 
I'm not sure what to call her, apple head, deer head, apple head /deer face, apple head big honking nose chi LOL.

I know this topic is debated but I was just wondering what knowledgeable others here would think.

Also what would you call my nieces chi Pixie who looks like a fox to me.

Thanks

Kira


















Pixie


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not an expert but I think they are deer head.....I love their big ears!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm i'd be interested to know.

Many people will tell you genetics can pop up randomly out of generations, my boy looks very similar to your Kira from head on, but from the side looks completely different. 

Mine's so "weird" I actually had a thread not too long ago deciding if he even was a chihuahua!

And lol I think Pixie resembles a fox too!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I'm not an expert but I think they are deer head.....I love their big ears!!


It's kina of hard to know, when I researched it on line there were 101 different answers to apple or deer head. 
Their ears are huge aren't they 



> Mine's so "weird" I actually had a thread not too long ago deciding if he even was a chihuahua!


They sure do come in a variety of shapes and sizes, it's hard to put some of them in the standard chi catagories.

If the definition of apple head depends solely on head shape then they have the round dome shape of apple heads but their facal features put a twist to it.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Mine's so "weird" I actually had a thread not too long ago deciding if he even was a chihuahua!


He sure is a little cutie, lots of character in those eyes


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

To me, the distinction between deer and apple isnt so much the head itself, but the way the nose is. They all have pretty rounded little heads, but with the abrupt 90* stop on an apple head really exaggerates their rounded skulls, while with deers theres more of a gentle slope from the top of the head through to the nose like your Kira and my Reese and Miley have. I think its easier to tell that way than just by the head shape, because so many chis who have the deerlike features still have quite a rounded skull. I have both types, and I like both and think they both represent the chi breed well, even if deer isnt whats specified by AKC. To me the more extreme apple head thats now called for reminds me of the changes in siamese cats, with there being a much more extreme head shape, the extreme wedge, or modern, as compared to the traditional style head shape. Im by no means an expert on breed standards, but I think the apple head chis are a more mordern, extreme take on the chi look. Thats just my opinion though 
Both girls are lovely, Pixie does look fox-like, Miley looks very similar to her in profile, just a different color.


edit- typo


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Kira looks like a deer head to me and Pixie i think she is a fennec fox in disguise just trying to live the life of luxury as a chi lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I see deer heads for both of them. They are both adorable.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> To me, the distinction between deer and apple isnt so much the head itself, but the way the nose is. They all have pretty rounded little heads, but with the abrupt 90* stop on an apple head really exaggerates their rounded skulls, while with deers theres more of a gentle slope from the top of the head through to the nose like your Kira and my Reese and Miley have


Thanks, that's a great way to explain it.



> Pixie i think she is a fennec fox in disguise just trying to live the life of luxury as a chi lol


LOL one smart fox


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Both girls are lovely, Pixie does look fox-like, Miley looks very similar to her in profile, just a different color.


Thanks. Miley and Reese are beautiful colors.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm no expert but just from looking, I think Kira is a deer head as people have said, but Pixie is a bit harder to figure out. She does seem to have more of a 90 degree angle going on between the snout and head, so I would think Apple. But, what do I know. LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kira definitely has a deer shaped head. Pixie looks like she has an apple shaped head with a longer muzzle. Actually looking back again her head is sort of an in between apple/deer head shape. Sometimes they are in betweeners. My Maxie I think is an inbetweener as well. :daisy:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Pixie looks like she has an apple shaped head with a longer muzzle. Actually looking back again her head is sort of an in between apple/deer head shape. Sometimes they are in betweeners. My Maxie I think is an inbetweener as well. :daisy:


I went back and forth too. Thinking about it some more, I think you're right, she seems to be in between the two.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

They both seem to be deer heads to me.
Very cute.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Deer for the first I agree with the way Katy explained it!! With so called deer headed chis they normally have the very long legs so are taller than your breed standard chi

The second one I'm more inclined to say She's still a deer just not so drastic as the first

Here's a stop shot of lotus at 14 weeks it's a bit off and not as prominent as it is now and her head is way bigger but it shows a diff with them I wish I had an up to dye one but it's dark here and I can't get a good pic for you


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Like has been said deer/apple refers to the head - I think it's a breeders way of trying to say they bred a deer head specifically. It's just a way of saying it's not a breed standard head - it doesn't have the required 'stop'.
Both yours look so cute tho!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I say Deer head for both, and both adorable!


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

what a lovely looking puppy.!
An apple head is very round and the nose is much shorter.
The deer type have narrower heads, longer noses and tend to be taller. I think there seem to be allot of variance in between. The little girl I just rescued has a narrower head and longer nose, but her body is long and shorter legged.
Definitely NOT the cutest chi out there, but boy, she is really cute in person and has a really fun loving personality. she is a resource guarder of toys though.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies I believe I finally understand apple head or deer head.

Thanks Sarah for the pict of Lotus (she's a beauty), her stop looks the same as my Jadzia so I guess that means I have an apple head and a deer head. Both are beautiful, makes me want more of each LOL.


----------

